# Sabu gone from WWECW!!!



## Clark Kent (May 25, 2007)

*Sabu gone from WWECW!!!
By Silent Bob - Tue, 15 May 2007 23:58:56 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

PWInsider is reporting that WWE has released ECW star Sabu after Sabu reportedly arrived hours late for todays event without his gear. This is the latest in a series of incidents happening as a result of Sabu's disillusionment with the direction of the Vince McMahon version of ECW.

MORE ON SABU'S DEPARTURE FROM WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT
_by Mike Johnson_
5/15/2007 7:36:00 PM 

FORMER ECW WORLD CHAMPION SENT HOME FROM WWE TV, RELEASED
_by Mike Johnson_
5/15/2007 6:45:00 PM 


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

It is a loss for that organisation as he was one of the originals and if the owners had let him do his thing it would have made the shows much more watchable.
Romer has it he may be joined by Van Dam in the near future and that both may go to TNA to join the Dudleys and Stiners in that organization


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2007)

When you let the ECW guys do their thing, they put asses in seats. Sadly, Vince and Stephanie want soap opera shallowness and big steriod monsters over athletic and gymnastic wrestlers.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

I see in the near future all the old ECW people being gone from Vinces roster It is a shame that he brought back ECW just to turn it into another side show vice production without the talent , guts, ability and showmanship of the old ECW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2007)

Right now, you've got Taz and Joey Styles on commentary, RVD, Sandman, Tommy Dreamer,  Balls Mahoney, Little Guido and Stevie Richards.  That's it, of all the original ECW names.

Balls, Guido and Richards are jobbed out regularly.
Sandman's rumored to be on the outs, and RVD is expected to leave when his contract's up mid-June.  That leaves Dreamer, who's being used to put over whatever monster Vince wants to shine this week.

Damn shame, damn waste of good talent.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 26, 2007)

A few years ago, I spent several months with a pro wrestler who has been around about ten years. He was a good friend of Sabu. He told me Sabu was physically a wreck with all the punishment he's taken over the years. He was trying to talk him into retiring back then (2003). 

I hate to say it, but I hope he doesn't end up like Eddie Guerrero & others who did whatever it took to perform instead of leaving the game.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2007)

I can believe it.  I've heard of Sabu getting pretty badly cut up, glueing the cuts together then going right back at it. His body is a mess of scars from all the crazy matches he's done over the years.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 26, 2007)

His buddy says, "his hands shake all the time." It sounds very similar to Mick Folley kind of a thing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2007)

I can believe it. That kind of pounding screws up your neck and back bad. Nerve damage is inevitable.  He's had what, 2 broken necks? Ouch!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabu_(wrestler)


----------

